# Corsair RM450 setup



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have RM450 PSU but need some help on connecting it to my Gigabyte P55 US3L mobo

as shown below its fully modular PSU
*www.izarmicro.net/fotos/productos/Corsair%20RM450_2.png

As my mobo has 24pin connector so i will be connecting the 24pin (its 20+4 pin) to "24 pin ATX" slots in PSU

the good thing is the connectors have context on them (CPU,PCI-E etc) so thats straight forward.

but my doubt is what the use of *C-Link* (as shown above) ? Is it needed ?

in the Manual its 
Connect the *eight-pin +12V *(EPS12V) cable to the motherboard.
A. If your motherboard has an eight-pin +12V socket, connect the eight-pin
cable directly to your motherboard.
B. If your motherboard has a four-pin socket, detach the four-pin from the
eight-pin cable, and then plug this four-pin cable directly to your motherboard

*WARNING:* _The detachable four-pin from the 24-pin main connector is not a “P4”
or “+12V” connector. Serious damage can be caused if you use it in place of a “P4”
or “+12V” connector._

can somebody highlight on above 8pin & warning part?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2014)

just plug it as you have described. the warning part is about attaching the 4 pin (from 20+4pin) into the 12V processor power socket (EPS 12V, either 4 or 8 pin depending on motherboard).

also if your motherboard has 4pin, then detach the other half of the 8pin and use one half.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2014)

sam said:


> just plug it as you have described. the warning part is about attaching the 4 pin (from 20+4pin) into the 12V processor power socket (EPS 12V, either 4 or 8 pin depending on motherboard).
> 
> also if your motherboard has 4pin, then detach the other half of the 8pin and use one half.


thanks for reply

any idea about c-link?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> thanks for reply
> 
> any idea about c-link?



nope. never heard about it. as expected this is a fan related stuff: Connecting an RM Series PSU to Corsair Link


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> any idea about c-link?



you need to get separate Corsair Link system  and afterwards you can monitor your fan speed and total current on 12V rail which translates your average system power consumption since most power hungry components like cpu, gpu etc are powered by 12v rails.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 27, 2014)

C-Lisk is the interface for using teh Corsair LINK technology. The C Link cable attaches on one of the free USB header on motherboard and teh Link software allows you to monitor the status and control certain parameters of PSU right from within Windows. It's not much useful unless the PSU is fully digital.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks guys 

Actually the Issue was

I connected the RM450 as I mentioned above then it booted perfectly and I worked for 5~10mins and then suddenly system was off (I thought what happend  whether I had connected it properly or not!!)
and then when it was off at that moment I heard a loud thud sound with spark (it was ffffffatttttttttt..) 
and my room lights went off (because my main switch was off due to that load)
I guessed it was short-circuit in PSU

Dad came running and told me to check the PSU as something is short-circuited...I was still thinking "Was it due to some incorrect connection???..but the System booted perfectly....)

then I removed the PSU from cabinet with all connection out and tried to test the PSU alone with main power only...
and to my surprise when I switch ON my mains same loud sound with spark inside PSU (Dad said "So u see PSU is the culprit..")

and I tried to switch ON almost 4 times and I got same spark sound with my room light going off...

so sent it RMA again the next day 

and the replacement will arrive this week and wanna make sure if I connected it properly 


so what u guys think "Its a Faulty PSU...."?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 27, 2014)

Seems like a faulty PSU. 

Hopefully the replacement will be okay.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 27, 2014)

You should be thankful that your PC is safe.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Seems like a faulty PSU.
> 
> Hopefully the replacement will be okay.





- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> You should be thankful that your PC is safe.



 you are right


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2014)

Holy cr@p ... I thought such things were possible only with low grade psus.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2014)

So, I got another replacement for RM450
and this is not giving me the problem as I had mentioned before..

but facing a new problem *Issue#2*

After the setup, I switched on the PC but the system is behaving weird during boot

tick sound comes during ON (all fans run and the mobo LED beside RAM slot glows green) and the again tick sound after 2.4secs and all goes OFF
and this continuous 6 times in loops 

what is the problen? is my mobo gone kaput

I tried it several times with RAM modules still faced the above Issue#2
my RAM modules are perfect as I've recently got them back from RMA

HDD is perfect
Graphics card is also perfect


----------



## Kiss (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi Zangetsu,

Before coming to any conclusions first try the paper clip test on your PSU. I know you have got it as a second replacement, however you never know, even this one could even be faulty.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2014)

can you test the pc with another psu?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2014)

reassemble everything.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2014)

Kiss said:


> Hi Zangetsu,
> 
> Before coming to any conclusions first try the paper clip test on your PSU. I know you have got it as a second replacement, however you never know, even this one could even be faulty.



what is that?



topgear said:


> can you test the pc with another psu?



i don't have other PSU 



rijinpk1 said:


> reassemble everything.


will that solve my problem.btw I have opened my mobo completely after I got this Issue...cleaned all the dust in proccy fans and heatsink.
but still got click-ON click-OFF sound 

Btw I have searched other forums about this Issue....
some says either PSU or Mobo problem.
some says click-click sound comes from PSU when it couldn't transfer enough power to Mobo.

If I have to buy a new mobo (in case its kaput) then which mobo shud I buy coz I think LGA1156 mobos are not available easily right now?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2014)

may be.. any chance for short circuit inside your cabby? take mobo out ,connect all necessary connectors and test your system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2014)

Kiss said:


> Before coming to any conclusions first try the *paper clip test* on your PSU. I know you have got it as a second replacement, however you never know, even this one could even be faulty.



Ok so I got what is paper clip test.
but this test will check if PSU is working or not..am I correct?


----------



## Kiss (Sep 9, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok so I got what is paper clip test.
> but this test will check if PSU is working or not..am I correct?



Yes, That's right...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2014)

Kiss said:


> Yes, That's right...



PSU is working and not dead 

*Update:* the click-click sound is coming from PSU

yesterday I tried these steps:
1. removed 4pin CPU connector,PCI-E connector,HDD connector only 24pin main connector used and all RAMs removed
2. switched ON and again same issue --> click (ON)...all fans spins for 3~4 secs approx then click (OFF)
3.I noticed that the *GPU fan was also spinning even though I had removed the PCI-E connector*..how???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> PSU is working and not dead
> 
> *Update:* the click-click sound is coming from PSU
> 
> ...



> Try powering a different PC with your PSU.

> The GPU fans ran becaus ethe PCI-e power connectors aren;t the only source of power for the card, it gets power from the PCIe slot itself too (around 80-100 W).


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Try powering a different PC with your PSU.



I am taking my whole cabinet to Service center this weekend...
Let them test and find out the culprit

the RM series is ultra silent series so the PSU fan spins only when the system is on Load


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Try powering a different PC with your PSU.
> 
> > The GPU fans ran becaus ethe PCI-e power connectors aren;t the only source of power for the card, it gets power from the PCIe slot itself too (around 80-100 W).



pcie slot can provide upto 75W max.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 11, 2014)

topgear said:


> pcie slot can provide upto 75W max.



Thanks for the info. I also found that the 75 W limit is recommended only for graphic cards and other devices should remain at 25 W limit.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2014)

sent for another RMA


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 16, 2014)

Very unprofessional by Corsair, good things come at a steep price but wtf is this


----------

